# Accon-Netlink und TIA-Portal



## Ralle (23 Mai 2011)

Gibt es schon Treiber um den Accon-Netlink in TIA nutzen zu können oder wie bindet man die bestehenden Treiber ein?


----------



## marlob (23 Mai 2011)

Wenn ich den Rainer am Wochenende richtig verstanden habe, haben die das TIA-Portal auch erst seit ein paar Tagen und die arbeiten da noch dran


----------



## Rainer Hönle (24 Mai 2011)

Ralle, wir sind dabei können aber nicht zaubern. D.h. wir brauchen schon etwas Zeit.


----------



## Ralle (24 Mai 2011)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Ralle, wir sind dabei können aber nicht zaubern. D.h. wir brauchen schon etwas Zeit.



Ja, das sollt keine Beschwerde an euch sein, Siemens schafft sich so halt ordentlich Vorlauf.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (24 Mai 2011)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ja, das sollt keine Beschwerde an euch sein, Siemens schafft sich so halt ordentlich Vorlauf.



Ich glaube, bis Du dich an das TIA-Portal gewöhnt hast (siehe große, rote Schrift), sind wir auch so weit ;-)


----------



## rostiger Nagel (24 Mai 2011)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Ich glaube, bis Du dich an das TIA-Portal gewöhnt hast (siehe große, rote Schrift), sind wir auch so weit ;-)


 
ich glaube da bist du aber schon lange in Rente oder Ralle macht vor der
Arbeit mit TIA ersteinmal eine Flasche Whisky auf, damit er das Elend erträgt.


----------



## simaticplc (29 Mai 2011)

Aus dem selben Grund springe ich nicht direkt aufs tia portal, wenns mal ausgereift ist tu ich mir vielleicht mal an. Sonst bekomme ich ja einen Leberschaden bei so vielen bunten Bildchen.


----------



## bike (29 Mai 2011)

simaticplc schrieb:


> Sonst bekomme ich ja einen Leberschaden bei so vielen bunten Bildchen.



Ist das ein Schreibfehler? Sollte wohl Bierchen heißen 


bike


----------



## Lazarus™ (29 November 2011)

Hallo Herr Höhnle,
ich würde gerne diesen Thread noch einmal hoch schieben 
Gibt es bald eine Treiberversion die den Netlink-Pro/WLAN ind das TIA Portal einbringt ???


----------



## Rainer Hönle (30 November 2011)

Wir haben die 64-Bit-Version (auf Grund der größeren Nachfrage) vorgezogen und kümmern uns jetzt wieder um das TIA-Portal. Der Treiber dafür sollte auch in den nächsten Wochen fertig sein.


----------



## Lazarus™ (30 November 2011)

Ok, Rainer...   Das hört sich doch gut an


----------



## sps_starter (2 Januar 2012)

Hallo

ich habe einen Netlink pro compact v2.37. Er funktioniert wunderbar bei Step7 V5.5 aber ich bekomme ihn nicht bei Tia zum laufen. Es gibt keine PG/PC Einstellung mehr wie bis her und es wird lediglich die Verbindung über Teleservice oder PN vorgeschlagen.

Ich benutze die Version V11 Sp1 Pro + WinCC V11 Sp1 Advanced


----------



## Rainer Hönle (2 Januar 2012)

Demnächst wird die Treiber-Version für das TIA-Portal freigegeben. Werde auf jeden Fall im Forum darüber berichten.


----------



## Markus Rupp (24 Januar 2012)

wie siehts denn aus? mir brennts unter den fingernägeln ;-) (mpi mit usb o.ä. macht keinen spaß)


----------



## Rainer Hönle (24 Januar 2012)

Die Freigabe des Treibers ist für nächste Woche geplant.


----------



## Markus Rupp (2 Februar 2012)

Und wie sieht es aus?


----------



## Rainer Hönle (9 Februar 2012)

Der Treiber *ACCON-S7-Net* für die 32-Bit-Version des TIA-Portals ist ab sofort verfügbar und kann heruntergeladen werden.


----------



## Markus Rupp (9 Februar 2012)

super, vielen dank, habs gleich getestet und hat auf anhieb funktioniert


----------



## Rainer Hönle (9 Februar 2012)

Danke für die Rückmeldung.


----------



## rs-plc-aa (16 Februar 2012)

Wo wir schon dabei sind...

Wann kann ca. mit der 64 bit Version für das TIA Portal gerechnet werden?


----------



## Rainer Hönle (17 Februar 2012)

Dies ist geplant für Anfang/Mitte März. Ich werde hier wieder informieren.


----------



## Softi79 (30 März 2012)

Jetzt ist Ende März und wie sieht es aus?


----------



## Rainer Hönle (30 März 2012)

Wir kämpfen noch. Sobald es Neuigkeiten gibt, schreibe ich das hier rein.


----------



## Rainer (27 Juni 2012)

Wie sieht es aus? Gibt es bald einen Treiber für die 64bit Version des TIA Portals?


----------



## Softi79 (5 November 2012)

Wie sieht es denn jetzt aus?! Bezahlt Delta Logic den Aufpreis zu PN-CPUs? Welche alternative gibt es zu den Delta Logic Accon Adaptern?
Wir werden ggf. prüfen ob wir die Adapter zurückgeben können....


----------



## Rainer Hönle (5 November 2012)

Intern läuft der ACCON-NetLink jetzt mit dem TIA-Portal unter 64 Bit Betriebssystemen. Nun folgen die ganzen Tests und das Erstellen des Setups. Hierbei wird das Updaten vorhandener Installationen noch etwas Zeit in Anspruch nehmen. Eine Freigabe des Treibers soll noch vor der SPS-Messe erfolgen.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (26 November 2012)

Die Freigabe und Bereitstellung zum Download erfolgt nächste Woche.


----------



## Lazarus™ (26 November 2012)

Tja das ist ja alles schön und gut, aber wenn es nicht mal mehr Unterstützung für Step7-MicroWIN (PPI) gibt, dann nützt mir die ganze 
Herrlichkeit mit 64Bit Betriebssystem gar nichts :-(  
Aus meiner Sicht geht entweder ALLES, oder eben NICHTS, dann bleibe ich bei 32Bit, bis ich einen Adapter finde, der wieder genau das macht,
was ich brauche. Sehr schade :-(


----------



## Rainer Hönle (26 November 2012)

Lazarus™;413750 schrieb:
			
		

> Tja das ist ja alles schön und gut, aber wenn es nicht mal mehr Unterstützung für Step7-MicroWIN (PPI) gibt, dann nützt mir die ganze
> Herrlichkeit mit 64Bit Betriebssystem gar nichts :-(
> Aus meiner Sicht geht entweder ALLES, oder eben NICHTS, dann bleibe ich bei 32Bit, bis ich einen Adapter finde, der wieder genau das macht,
> was ich brauche. Sehr schade :-(


Die MicroWIN-Geschichte wird dann gleich danach vollständig gelöst. Die ist im Hause schon ziemlich weit, jetzt muss aber erst einmal die 64-Bit-TIA-Portal-Sache vom Tisch. Bitte noch etwas Geduld haben.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (7 Dezember 2012)

Der Treiber ACCON-S7-NET 3.1.0 mit der 64 Bit-TIA-Portal-Unterstützung steht jetzt zum Download bereit.
Einfach über die Produkseite *ACCON-NetLink-PRO compact* gehen und dort den Reiter Downloads anwählen.


----------



## Lazarus™ (10 Dezember 2012)

Rainer, das hört sich ja gut an 
Werde ich direkt testen ...

Mir persönlich fehlt nun nur noch Step7 MicroWIN (PPI), dann geht alles und ich 
wechsel dann auf Windows 8 und beginne von vorne mit allem *gggg*

Danke, das Ihr von Deltalogic immer am Ball seid und auch mal unser gemecker ertragt.

Ich wünsche allen hier eine schöne Woche

LG Lazarus™


----------



## Rainer Hönle (10 Dezember 2012)

Es freut mich, dass Du Nachsehen mit uns hast. 
Wie gesagt, kümmern wir uns jetzt um die 64-Bit-MicroWIN-Geschichte.


----------



## Lazarus™ (11 Dezember 2012)

Jetzt mal blöd frag 
Wie sieht es denn aus mit Windows 8 ?


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (11 Dezember 2012)

Lazarus™;416277 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt mal blöd frag
> Wie sieht es denn aus mit Windows 8 ?


Die Frage stellt sich zunächst an Siemens würde ich mal behaupten. ;-) Oder hab ich da was verpasst?


----------



## Rainer Hönle (11 Dezember 2012)

Lazarus™;416277 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt mal blöd frag
> Wie sieht es denn aus mit Windows 8 ?


Wie Sven schrieb, muss erst die Siemens-Software unter Windows 8 laufen. Bei unseren eigenen Produkten führen wir gerade Kompatibilitätstests durch. ACCON-AGLink läuft schon unter Windows 8. Die Voraussetzungen für ACCON-S7-NET sind somit schon ganz gut (wenn Siemens nicht allzuviel ändert )


----------



## Lazarus™ (16 Januar 2013)

Wann kann man denn in etwa mit der MicroWin Kompatibilität rechnen ??

Ansonsten muss ich sagen, mein Netlink funktioniert wunderbar unter 64Bit....  Ach ich liebe dieses kleine Interface so


----------



## Rainer Hönle (16 Januar 2013)

Intern läuft der Treiber für MicroWIN unter 64 Bit schon. Im Augenblick laufen gerade die (Abschluss-)Tests und dann folgt nur noch die Setup-Erstellung. Ich melde mich hier, sobald der Treiber bei uns zum Downlaod bereit steht.


----------



## Lazarus™ (11 Februar 2013)

Guten Morgen,

gibt es eventuell schon eine Aussage, wann der Netlink-Pro mit MicroWIN unterstützung fertig ist ?


----------



## Rainer Hönle (5 März 2013)

Die Version mit MicroWin-Unterstützung kann jetzt *hier* heruntergeladen werden.


----------

